# Looking for a fishing raft



## 802flyfish (Oct 22, 2014)

I've been fly fishing for a few years and just completed fly fishing guide school in Colorado. I have roughly 50 hours on the river rowing a 3 person 14 foot raft in guide school. However, I'm looking for a raft which will be mostly used to handle a rower and an angler, maybe two anglers max. What suggestions for brands and size do you recommend? I've been able to get one pro deal in a certain brand and was hoping I could use it to get a raft in my price rangex which would be under 3k. Fishing in colorado.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Where are you planning to fish? What are the guides on those stretches of water using? Trailer? Room to store an inflated boat? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## 802flyfish (Oct 22, 2014)

Looking to fish the Colorado, Arkansas, lower blue, and roaring fork. I only have 50 hours on the river so I'm looking to get more hours. I recently bought a forester so my towing capability maxed at 1,500 lbs. I would like to keep it on the trailer when not used but I'm having trouble finding a place to store. I could store a deflated raft in my house for the time being. I think 70% of my fishing will be an angler and myself, but I want to be able to fit an extra person if need be. Since the majority of my rafting will be with two people I'm looking at a 12 or 13, but I wanted to reach out to see what you guys think ?


----------



## pepejohns (Jul 14, 2014)

I have a 13' raft myself. It's a nice size for CO because you can go light for day trips with 1 or 2 anglers, but it's big enough to take on multi-day trips. In terms of being able to run rivers in CO at low water, an extra foot probably does not make as much of a difference as the weight of the boat (when loaded up). I've never had a 12'er, but I would imagine the gear space is somewhat limited. That might not matter if you're only interested in day-tripping, but multiday trips are the bizness.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

Look for used Aire super puma or 13' NRS otter. 
do not be too picky, most 13' self baileys make great fishing rigs. Used will save u money for frame and junk. You will have no problem towing one raft and frame with gear....the trailer will be heavier than the boat.

13' or 14' raft is the way to go.. 12' is a little tight


----------



## 802flyfish (Oct 22, 2014)

I've been looking at rocky Mountain rafts lately. Anyone have feedback on them or how they compare to others? 
After doing guide school on the Colorado, it was an eye opener seeing all the camps along the river.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

13' would be perfect- super puma, tributary, RMR

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## jconnsurf (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi, I am the Hyside Guide rep for professional guides here in Colorado. I just sent you a message with my contact info. Feel free to give me a call. Jason


----------



## 802flyfish (Oct 22, 2014)

I've narrowed it down to an hyside 13, rmr 13, and trib 13.

Has anyone rowed the rmr 13 and nrs trib 13? The specs look almost identical, so any feed back would be great.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

802flyfish said:


> I've been looking at rocky Mountain rafts lately. Anyone have feedback on them or how they compare to others?
> After doing guide school on the Colorado, it was an eye opener seeing all the camps along the river.


 I think they make a much better fishing platform than the otter. With three guys and an anchor, the rocker on an otter makes it pop wheelies. I've spent a lot of time in both.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Jacks Plastic makes a really nice 13' with a low profile, long waterline and a drop stitch floor. Designed specifically for fishing.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Moon (Jul 25, 2007)

13' rafts are like jeeps.... you put 2 people, a cooler, and a dog in one and they are Full.... I'd look at a 14'....just my opinion


----------



## 802flyfish (Oct 22, 2014)

Jacks plastic looks real nice but a little out of my price range. I just don't want to go to big because I will be mostly using it myself or with another angler. I'm almost thinking I should get a 10.5 and a 14ft


----------



## 802flyfish (Oct 22, 2014)

Another concern of mine was getting I beam or drop stitch.


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

I think the RMR with a drop stitch is great. 13's and 14's are great, but I think in the long run you will be happier with the 14. A 14 will draft a little less water than a 13 with a given load, and will give a little more space. I think the added width that a 14' raft gives over most 13's is really what you will notice. I have some friends (probably lurking on this post) who started with a new 13' RMR and moved up to a used 14' Maravia with a drop stitch floor. 
We also have a friend with a 14' drop stitch RMR, and the floor is much more stable to stand on than my Sotar I-beam floor. Sotars get pretty stiff when aired up too, but the I-beam floors just don't stiffen like the drop stitch floors do.


----------



## 802flyfish (Oct 22, 2014)

I plan on doing overnights here and there but it will prob just be two people in the boat for the majority of the time. Do you think 14 is really the best choice for that? I've never used a drop stitch floor, one of the guides at guide school didn't even know what one was. Will a drop stitch floor still drain like an I beam floor ?


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't think you will see a functional difference in how they drain. From what I've heard, they handle a little different. DS floors are flat on the bottom side too, so the "keel" affect of I-beams goes away. The terminology is tracking, an I-beam floor is supposed to track better. Aire floors are I-beam too, but the I-beams are inside the floor pocket, so they are flat and slick on the bottom also. Personally, I haven't been able to tell much of a difference in tracking between the two. I don't fish, so take my opinion with a grain of salt. I think 14's are great overnight boats, and even paddle boats. I think 13's are great paddle raft boats, or light overnight boats. I think you could be happy with a 13 foot boat 95% of the time, and a few times you would want a little more capacity. Other than the extra cost of a 14' raft, I don't see much of disadvantage. The weight difference is minimal. Most 14' rafts fit 40" dry boxes and 40" coolers. Your passengers have more seat space. You can haul more weight and draft less water. You might want to rent some 13 and 14 foot rafts and see what fits you best. In fact, that might be money well spent. Making friends who boat helps a lot. Are there any clubs around your area? You can go with people and observe what works for them and what you might like for your own rig. I still learn. I still have a lot to learn. We all do. 
Oh, I run a 14' Sotar ST raft year round. I row sometimes and paddle team sometimes. I have a wife and 2 kids. We can fit enough stuff for us for a few days right now, but my kids are young ( 5 and 7) and don't take up much space. I want a 13 just for paddling and keep my 14 for a rowing mostly. I don't fish from my boat, so I don't have much advice to give there, but plenty on the Buzz do.


----------



## 802flyfish (Oct 22, 2014)

Wow thanks for the reply. I rowed a down river 14 foot I beam raft for guide school and it just seemed huge. We always had 3 people on it and I had enough room in the rear seat. It just seems a little overkill especially when I plan on jut using it myself or with another person for 80% of the time.it seems I could save money in the long run with drop stitch because I wouldn't have to buy platform to stand on. I love the sotar strike but it's a little out of my price range. That's why I'm currently stuck between the nrs trib and the rmr. If my financial situation changes, the sotar and Hyside will be the top choices.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

I prefer a drop stitch floor- but here's something to consider: most anglers are using cleated wading boots these days. You may not be able to take advantage of that drop stitch, since covering it with a floor will protect it from those cleats. You can throw a carpet scrap over it- bit it's a little ghetto and no guarantee that your angler won't manage to get a boot around that protection and screw up your floor fabric. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

13' aire d or aire puma is what you want for guiding/fishing/camping whitewater. Great nimble boats that track amazingly, impenetrable warranty, great for white water, and 1-7 day over nighters. Also made in 'Murcia. I have had two boats and rowed many more in all shapes and sizes, have an 13' aire d now and it really is the best boat I have ever rowed. Well in my opinion aire in general are the best boats, have friends with aire 13-16'ers and they really seem to be the lightest on the water, and track the best. Also bomb proof. Jus my ol grizzly 2 cents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Riverbound (Oct 3, 2013)

Check craigslist around here, type in raft, fishing raft etc. I check all the major cites even out to Boise Id, Seattle Wa, Portland Or. You can find all kinds of stuff.


----------



## gunniflyfisher (Jun 17, 2012)

I really only boat to fly fish. Have a 13 ft NRS otter with DRE fishing frame. Almost always have 2 anglers and a rower. Plenty of room for day floats with cooler and lots of fishing stuff. Works really well for me. No harm in 14 ft except extra cost and might be tougher to get through tighter places. Highly recommend an anchor for fishing. For what it's worth I've done a lot of guided trips all over the west in both drift boats and rafts. Most guides who use a raft seem to lean toward 13' from what I've seen. I wouldn't let anyone into my boat with studs on their wading boots


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

802flyfish,

Check out our 2 man fishing rig. You can put a 10.5' RMR under the frame and save $ We are doing 10-15% off these packages. Give us a call if interested. 
719 539 9323

Blue Wing Olive Custom Built Raft Fishing Frame Package - Riverboat Works

Thanks


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Heres a 13' rmr and a sotar strike. The strike is a slick rig. I added a pic of the 10.5 loaded on the Middle Fork, it would be an awesome two person fishing rig.


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

Ditto gunniflyfisher: no one is allowed on my boat with cleats. I had a friend unscrew all his cleats once, which he was happy to do cuz he was getting a free float day. :-D


----------



## fourtyfloater (Aug 26, 2011)

I have had a RMR 13 ft with I beam floor and full NRS fish frame. Plenty of room for 2 anglers and me. She is a hog so I keep it trailered. But is bomber. I have not rowed other rafts other than my mini me so cannot comment on how it tracks compared to other sized boats. Heavy raft so if you are going to roll it beware. Several threads on good and bad of RMR here on buzz. For the price point I have been very happy. PM if you want to float the Gunnison, you can be on the sticks and see what you think.


----------



## 802flyfish (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank for the replies. I have boots that have interchangeable foot beds so it's an easy task. I personally wouldn't let anyone in my future boat if they had studs. I've always wanted to float the Gunnsion, I could compensate you with some cash if our schedules work out. I'm attending Colorado Fire Camp for my Red card next week. Sotar are really nice boats, anyone aware if they offer pro deals? I'm assuming a drip stitch floor will make it a lot heavier and harder to roll up ? I was thinking I could rent a storage space in the summer and just park the trailer with the assembled boat on it so I wouldn't have to disassemble it every time. For winter I can just pack her down tight and store it inside.


----------



## 802flyfish (Oct 22, 2014)

Why did you buy the Otter? Did you look at other rafts or other models of NRS?


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

There are some brave, strong souls who roll their Sotars, RMRs, or Maravias, but it sucks to roll plastic boats. I think Aire is the exception on PVC/ Urethane boats being easy to roll up. I went with a buddy on the Deschutes last month. He rolled up his 14' Riken self bailer, set it on a receiver hitch cargo rack, along with the frame and oar blades. I could never do that with my Sotar. Mine is a trailer queen, all of the time.


----------



## 802flyfish (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks for the reply learch. I'm waiting to hear back from a few more manufactures, but I'm highly interested in the NRS Trib HD and the rocky Mountain raft, both in 13. The NRS website said the HD tributary was made with new material. The specs look similar but if anyone could point out the differences that would be really helpful. They are very similar price wise.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

The perfect Avon is waiting for you in the swap. Check it out. Avon Explorer 12.5' - Mountain Buzz Gear Swap

That boat will run any river and last you a lifetime. It will track like no other and catch any eddie you desire.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Cool boat- those footcups would have to go


Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

